# Nice buck



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hope to see this rascal when Im in my blind look at those G-2's he maybe the big 11 pt I seen last yr that I couldnt get a shot at he is a dandy


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Good luck I hope he shows up for you!


----------



## afeef745 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nice. Would like to see more pics. Go get him.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Choot that sumbltch...


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

afeef745 said:


> Nice. Would like to see more pics. Go get him.


Me too


----------

